# Egg & sperm donation for 53 year old What clinic?



## Hopeful53 (8 mo ago)

I am a 53 year old lady I want to have a baby with donor egg & donor sperm.
I am looking for a clinic that delivers 4 things for me which are
1 A clinic that has no upper age limit I am 53 now but may not be able to have baby until I sm 54 or 55 yrs.
2 A clinic who will accept non anonymous donor eggs & sperm that's really important to me
3 A clinic that is not too expensive for treatment & the donor eggs & sperm not too expensive.
4 I am looking for a good clinic.
I don't want to have treatment in the U.S. as too expensive. I think the U.K. might be too expensive also?
I hope someone can be of help. It's like a mine field trying to research which clinic is most suitable as I know I have alot of requirements.

I hope from someone.


----------



## ozziechick (10 mo ago)

Hopeful53 said:


> I am a 53 year old lady I want to have a baby with donor egg & donor sperm.
> I am looking for a clinic that delivers 4 things for me which are
> 1 A clinic that has no upper age limit I am 53 now but may not be able to have baby until I sm 54 or 55 yrs.
> 2 A clinic who will accept non anonymous donor eggs & sperm that's really important to me
> ...


hi i am 52 and looking in to DE north cyprus will accept


----------



## tanda (Nov 29, 2014)

Hiya I have used both UK and North Cyprus, had best results in Cyprus (sadly had MC again). N Cyprus is far cheaper than UK, I think you can get non anonymous donors in NC but you just pay more. I am 53 in Jan, I know most clinics there accept up to 54, so go as soon as you can! I am hoping to have one more try if we sell our house soon. Good luck x


----------



## BabyWanted! (Sep 6, 2019)

Hopeful53 said:


> I am a 53 year old lady I want to have a baby with donor egg & donor sperm.
> I am looking for a clinic that delivers 4 things for me which are
> 1 A clinic that has no upper age limit I am 53 now but may not be able to have baby until I sm 54 or 55 yrs.
> 2 A clinic who will accept non anonymous donor eggs & sperm that's really important to me
> ...


Hi we had our treatment in Cyprus in a clinic called Dunya IVF. We chose that clinic due to its ratings, it certainly is one of the best. They fit all four requirements you have set. Let me know if you have more questions and keep us updated on what you have decided in the end?


----------

